# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [SMTP] les mails restent en queue :(

## sboober

Bonjour,

Nous avon actuellement une machine qui fait proxy/Anti spam/AV sur une red hat.  Pour des raison d'exploitation, on la passe en windows 2003 

Pour la partie proxy web, pas de soucis, a marche.
Pour la partie mail, a se corse, donc pour les tests, j'ai "juste" install le service smtp, mais mon problme est le suivant : les mail restent queue

de plus, dans le journal des evenement j'ai des message du style (lors d'un envoie a wanadoo) :



> chec de la remise du message  l'hte 193.252.23.67 vers le domaine distant  wanadoo.fr pour la raison suivante: Le serveur distant n'a pas rpondu  la tentative de connexion.



Etant plus developpeur a l'origine, je galere pas mal pour mettre en place cette solution Antispam/AV


Si kkun a une piste ou dj rencontr ce problme  ::): ...

Merci par avance

Manu

----------


## chemanel

J'ai exactement le mme soucis que toi, as tu trouv qqch a faire pour rsoudre ce problme ?

----------


## annedeblois

Et moi aussi, sur notre serveur intranet  ::(: 

La config: serveur Windows 2000, IIS 5.0 avec serveur SMTP virtuel par dfaut actif, bcane derrire notre pare-feu corporatif. Le domaine de mon entreprise a t ajout, mais sans succs. Les messages demeurent dans C:\Inetpub\mailroot\Queue.

Et voici le message dans l'observateur d'vnements (anglais):




> Event Type:	Warning
> Event Source:	smtpsvc
> Event Category:	None
> Event ID:	4000
> Date:		2008-03-26
> Time:		12:01:03
> User:		N/A
> Computer:	BIOLAB_LP_TEST
> Description:
> ...

----------

